
New Windows 10 Update Hides Files Causing Serious Problems for Millions - Farbodkhz
https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2020/05/18/new-windows-10-update-deletes-files-causing-serious-problems-for-millions/
======
naikrovek
Friends don't let friends read forbes.com when it comes to Windows or
Microsoft. They have a serious hater on staff that is willing to lie to bring
people aboard the "hate Microsoft" bandwagon.

I mean seriously... there are many _valid_ reasons to dislike Microsoft. Just
pick one. You don't have to make up reasons, Forbes.

